# Groundbreaking discovery



## ruffleduck (Nov 11, 2021)

Have you ever wondered what words could be applied on a Rubik's cube?
That is, English words that only contain letters which are used in Rubik's cube notation?

I have found the longest of them all using a short program and a dictionary with >400k words.



Spoiler



Murmurlessly


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Have you ever wondered what words could be applied on a Rubik's cube?
> That is, English words that only contain letters which are used in Rubik's cube notation?
> 
> I have found the longest of them all using a short program and a dictionary with >400k words.
> ...


wow


----------



## White KB (Nov 11, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Have you ever wondered what words could be applied on a Rubik's cube?
> That is, English words that only contain letters which are used in Rubik's cube notation?
> 
> I have found the longest of them all using a short program and a dictionary with >400k words.
> ...


M E M' E' S
(F B')


----------



## SenorJuan (Nov 11, 2021)

The six face turns, and three slice turns only, I assume? Not x, y, z ? ( though x, z are not that useful )

Gah. I gave in, and looked at the spoiler, seems you are allowing x,y,z .....
What does your monstrous lexicon come up with with just the 9 cube turns?
The best I can come up with after 15 minutes is REDRESSES. Letters like S, E, R immediately suggested double-letter SS, EE, RR, a common feature of long words.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 11, 2021)

16.94
nice scramble


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> 16.94
> nice scramble


18.45 my dude.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Nov 11, 2021)

Someone pointed out to me (after I first posted it in January of 2016) that my 18 SQTM (block quarter turn) single dedge flip algorithm for the 4x4x4 has *ruler* at the end.
r' 3u' 2U' l' 2R' u' 2R' u 3l 2R' u l' u' 2*R' u l e' r*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 11, 2021)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Someone pointed out to me (after I first posted it in January of 2016) that my 18 SQTM (block quarter turn) single dedge flip algorithm for the 4x4x4 has *ruler* at the end.
> r' 3u' 2U' l' 2R' u' 2R' u 3l 2R' u l' u' 2*R' u l e' r*


wow your algs rules!


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 11, 2021)

My life is complete.


----------



## qwr (Nov 12, 2021)

White KB said:


> M E M' E' S
> (F B')


M E M' E' does the center swap pattern


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 12, 2021)

R U DUMB? is my favourite


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 12, 2021)

Always a fan of B U M B L E B E E S


----------



## Eli Apperson (Nov 12, 2021)

This is incredible


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 12, 2021)

ichcubegerne said:


> R U DUMB? is my favourite


y yES E r DUMB


----------



## White KB (Nov 12, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> y yES E r DUMB


What
*sorry, the word 'what' does not exist*
I'm trying to type a simple word here, cube
*sorry, the phrase 'i'm trying to type a simple word here, cube' does not exist*
Sorry, guys...
*sorry, the phrase 'sorry, guys' does not exist*
What do you mean, they don't exist?
*sorry, the phrase 'what do you mean, they don't exist' does not exist*


----------



## Jacck (Nov 12, 2021)

Kind of easier to get a long word in German:

ERDBEERFELDFEUERBREMSERMESSER

is nothing else than a device (MESSER) that allows you to measure a thing that is installed on a field (FELD) of strawberries (ERDBEER) to slow down (BREMSER) a fire (FEUER).

Upps, will I be kicked for this nonsense as a MEMBER at speedsolving.com?


----------



## White KB (Nov 12, 2021)

Jacck said:


> Kind of easier to get a long word in German:
> 
> ERDBEERFELDFEUERBREMSERMESSER
> 
> ...


Ich spreche Deutsch. Das Messer is the knife.
*sorry, the phrase 'Ich spreche Deutsch. Das Messer is the knife.' does not exist.*
Dang it.
*sorry, the phrase 'Dang it.' does not exist.*

EDIT: But in all seriousness, you won't get kicked out for something like that.
*sorry, the phrase--*
Stop it, cube.
*rude*


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 12, 2021)

Longest words (10 letters) in portuguese are:

esdruxulez (oddities)
muxuluxulu (african tree with edible fruits)

Other words:

abacaxi (*pineapple*)
Rudez (trait of the rude person)
Russel
Zeus
Beuzebul (Devil)
Bebê (baby)
Bebum (a drunk person)
Deuses (gods)
Desdém (disdain)
fêmur (leg bone)
freezer
furufuru (is that even a word? looks like an alg to me)
MDLXXX (roman number)
sedex (brazilian awful postal service)
UFSM (a university)
Zebedeu (biblical name)
zulu (african language)
beleléu (death)

let's make a story with all those words?

All brazilian portuguese words I found are here:



Spoiler



é (1)
Be (2)
Br (2)
Db (2)
Ds (2)
Dy (2)
Er (2)
Ex (2)
Fe (2)
Fm (2)
Fr (2)
Lr (2)
Md (2)
Me (2)
Rb (2)
Rf (2)
Ru (2)
Sb (2)
Sm (2)
Ur (2)
Xe (2)
Yb (2)
Zr (2)
bê (2)
dB (2)
dL (2)
de (2)
dl (2)
dr (2)
du (2)
dê (2)
el (2)
em (2)
es (2)
eu (2)
ex (2)
fL (2)
fu (2)
fé (2)
fê (2)
lu (2)
lé (2)
mL (2)
me (2)
ml (2)
mm (2)
ms (2)
mu (2)
mé (2)
mê (2)
re (2)
ré (2)
se (2)
sr (2)
su (2)
sé (2)
um (2)
us (2)
ué (2)
uê (2)
xê (2)
yL (2)
zL (2)
zé (2)
zê (2)
µL (2)
µm (2)
és (2)
BFE (3)
BSE (3)
Bem (3)
Blu (3)
DDD (3)
DEM (3)
DLX (3)
DXL (3)
DXX (3)
Del (3)
ESE (3)
Ebe (3)
Edu (3)
Erê (3)
Exu (3)
FSF (3)
FSM (3)
FSU (3)
FUM (3)
Flu (3)
LDL (3)
LED (3)
LXX (3)
Lex (3)
MDB (3)
MDL (3)
MDX (3)
MLX (3)
MML (3)
MMM (3)
MMR (3)
MMX (3)
MXL (3)
MXX (3)
RDD (3)
RFB (3)
RMS (3)
Ruy (3)
SBM (3)
SDS (3)
SEF (3)
SME (3)
SRF (3)
SSE (3)
Sem (3)
Sub (3)
Sud (3)
Sul (3)
UEM (3)
UES (3)
UFF (3)
UFS (3)
UFU (3)
ULE (3)
URL (3)
USB (3)
Uel (3)
Urs (3)
XXX (3)
bel (3)
bem (3)
ber (3)
beú (3)
bru (3)
bul (3)
bum (3)
bur (3)
bué (3)
béu (3)
del (3)
dez (3)
dum (3)
dus (3)
déu (3)
ebé (3)
efe (3)
ele (3)
elu (3)
eme (3)
emu (3)
eru (3)
exs (3)
exu (3)
fel (3)
flé (3)
fru (3)
fés (3)
ler (3)
lur (3)
lux (3)
luz (3)
lés (3)
léu (3)
mel (3)
meu (3)
mês (3)
rer (3)
rum (3)
rus (3)
ruz (3)
rés (3)
réu (3)
rês (3)
sem (3)
ser (3)
seu (3)
sub (3)
sul (3)
sus (3)
ubu (3)
udu (3)
ulu (3)
ume (3)
uru (3)
uxu (3)
xem (3)
xué (3)
xuê (3)
xéu (3)
zum (3)
zés (3)
zês (3)
éfe (3)
éle (3)
DLXX (4)
DXXX (4)
Dedé (4)
Deus (4)
Dudu (4)
Eber (4)
Ebru (4)
Edel (4)
Elze (4)
Embu (4)
Ezel (4)
Ezer (4)
Ezém (4)
LDBE (4)
LEDs (4)
LXXX (4)
MDLX (4)
MDXL (4)
MDXX (4)
MLXX (4)
MMLX (4)
MMXL (4)
MMXX (4)
MXXX (4)
Sede (4)
Seul (4)
Suez (4)
UFES (4)
UFFS (4)
UFMS (4)
UFRB (4)
UFRR (4)
UFSM (4)
URSS (4)
Uzém (4)
Zebe (4)
Zeus (4)
Zezé (4)
bebe (4)
bebé (4)
bebê (4)
befe (4)
belê (4)
beru (4)
beré (4)
beém (4)
bleu (4)
blue (4)
breu (4)
brez (4)
brum (4)
bubu (4)
budu (4)
bufê (4)
bule (4)
bull (4)
bume (4)
buru (4)
buré (4)
burê (4)
buzu (4)
buém (4)
dEle (4)
dele (4)
deus (4)
dubu (4)
dule (4)
duru (4)
duzu (4)
edes (4)
efes (4)
efue (4)
efum (4)
eleu (4)
embé (4)
emeu (4)
erse (4)
esse (4)
exus (4)
fede (4)
fere (4)
flex (4)
flux (4)
fufu (4)
fumé (4)
fumê (4)
lebu (4)
lele (4)
lelé (4)
lelê (4)
leme (4)
lues (4)
lulu (4)
lume (4)
luué (4)
luze (4)
lyme (4)
mede (4)
melé (4)
melê (4)
meme (4)
memé (4)
meru (4)
meul (4)
meum (4)
meus (4)
meuê (4)
mexe (4)
mezé (4)
mube (4)
mubu (4)
mufé (4)
mule (4)
mumu (4)
muru (4)
rebu (4)
rede (4)
rexe (4)
reye (4)
rude (4)
rufe (4)
rulê (4)
rumé (4)
sebe (4)
sede (4)
self (4)
sere (4)
seus (4)
sexe (4)
sexy (4)
sube (4)
subu (4)
sumé (4)
surf (4)
suru (4)
ubre (4)
udus (4)
umbu (4)
umbé (4)
umbê (4)
umes (4)
urbe (4)
urdu (4)
urze (4)
uxer (4)
xeré (4)
xerê (4)
xexé (4)
xuru (4)
zebu (4)
zerê (4)
zulu (4)
Éber (4)
Éder (4)
êmex (4)
êxul (4)
úlex (4)
Bebel (5)
Budur (5)
DLXXX (5)
Dueré (5)
Efrem (5)
Ererê (5)
Eudes (5)
Euler (5)
Freud (5)
Lesém (5)
Luyse (5)
MDLXX (5)
MDXXX (5)
MLXXX (5)
MMLXX (5)
MMXXX (5)
Meyer (5)
Sedex (5)
Suely (5)
Sumbe (5)
Ursel (5)
Zebul (5)
beber (5)
bebum (5)
bebês (5)
bedel (5)
bedum (5)
bedém (5)
belém (5)
bembe (5)
bembé (5)
berbe (5)
beréu (5)
blues (5)
breus (5)
bruéu (5)
bules (5)
burel (5)
burum (5)
burué (5)
bélus (5)
dembe (5)
derme (5)
derre (5)
desse (5)
dublê (5)
durex (5)
durez (5)
ederé (5)
edule (5)
efues (5)
eledê (5)
elueu (5)
embeu (5)
embuu (5)
emebé (5)
erres (5)
eruru (5)
eserê (5)
esfex (5)
eubeu (5)
febeu (5)
febre (5)
feder (5)
feles (5)
feléu (5)
fereu (5)
fezes (5)
flebê (5)
fleme (5)
flume (5)
fruxu (5)
fulbe (5)
fumés (5)
fuzuê (5)
fêmur (5)
fúler (5)
fúsel (5)
lebre (5)
lebré (5)
lelés (5)
leude (5)
lufre (5)
lulus (5)
lumes (5)
luzes (5)
lêmur (5)
meles (5)
melez (5)
membé (5)
merué (5)
merém (5)
meses (5)
messe (5)
mexer (5)
mexes (5)
mezeu (5)
meúle (5)
mudez (5)
muele (5)
muere (5)
muleu (5)
mulme (5)
mulum (5)
mumbé (5)
murle (5)
murre (5)
murum (5)
museu (5)
musmé (5)
musmê (5)
musse (5)
muxém (5)
méssu (5)
múrex (5)
rebém (5)
redes (5)
redém (5)
refém (5)
remel (5)
rudez (5)
rufes (5)
rulul (5)
rumes (5)
rébus (5)
rúmex (5)
sebel (5)
sebes (5)
sedém (5)
sefel (5)
sembê (5)
suede (5)
suflé (5)
suflê (5)
sussu (5)
sérum (5)
súber (5)
ubelê (5)
ulufe (5)
urubu (5)
urulu (5)
urzes (5)
xereu (5)
xerez (5)
xerre (5)
xerém (5)
xexéu (5)
zebus (5)
Éfrem (5)
Élder (5)
Élmer (5)
Úlmer (5)
êmese (5)
êxule (5)
úbere (5)
Berede (6)
Bessém (6)
Ferrer (6)
Lemuel (6)
Lurdes (6)
MDLXXX (6)
MMLXXX (6)
Müller (6)
Russel (6)
Semuel (6)
Zebube (6)
Zêzere (6)
beberu (6)
beldre (6)
belelê (6)
bembel (6)
berber (6)
berebé (6)
bereré (6)
bererê (6)
buburé (6)
buerre (6)
bulbul (6)
bulese (6)
bululu (6)
bumbum (6)
burude (6)
bururu (6)
bururé (6)
bêmber (6)
desder (6)
desdém (6)
deuses (6)
dubulé (6)
duburu (6)
efuzel (6)
emburé (6)
erefuê (6)
feleme (6)
femeel (6)
feruer (6)
flebês (6)
fremer (6)
fruzuê (6)
lebrel (6)
lebres (6)
lebréu (6)
lelelê (6)
lerese (6)
ludeus (6)
lêmure (6)
mebuze (6)
melele (6)
memulê (6)
mereré (6)
mererê (6)
mesusu (6)
muedem (6)
mueles (6)
mulele (6)
mulume (6)
mureru (6)
mureré (6)
murrué (6)
murubu (6)
mururu (6)
mururé (6)
muumbe (6)
muzuzu (6)
múmure (6)
múrmur (6)
refrém (6)
seller (6)
serere (6)
sufufe (6)
sumbul (6)
surdez (6)
sururu (6)
sésele (6)
súlfur (6)
urdume (6)
urulus (6)
xereré (6)
xerume (6)
xexéus (6)
zebrum (6)
Éberle (6)
Belzebu (7)
Bresser (7)
Brummel (7)
Ulysses (7)
Zebedeu (7)
bebeeru (7)
beleléu (7)
berbere (7)
berzebu (7)
buereré (7)
buererê (7)
bérbere (7)
deussum (7)
edesseu (7)
embeber (7)
exerese (7)
exérese (7)
exúbere (7)
ferezeu (7)
ferrule (7)
freezer (7)
lembefe (7)
lêmures (7)
meduseu (7)
melesse (7)
mezeréu (7)
muleles (7)
murmuré (7)
murumbu (7)
mururés (7)
musesse (7)
mussumé (7)
mussumê (7)
múrmure (7)
rebelde (7)
sellers (7)
subsede (7)
subsume (7)
xeleléu (7)
xererém (7)
berebedé (8)
bereberé (8)
bermudês (8)
bessemer (8)
bezerrum (8)
bruxelês (8)
bulebule (8)
bérberes (8)
deusdeus (8)
freezers (8)
furufuru (8)
mezeréus (8)
muremuré (8)
murumuru (8)
murumuré (8)
murumurus (9)
esdruxulez (10)
muxuluxulu (10)



667 total words
ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Longest word in portuguese is:
> 
> Muxuluxulu
> 
> ...


Filipe is scary. What evil have you bestowed upon us?​


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 13, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Filipe is scary. What evil have you bestowed upon us?​


At least I'm not hiding under the bed of anyone


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 13, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> At least I'm not hiding under the bed of anyone


At least i'm not in brazil. (joke)


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 13, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Have you ever wondered what words could be applied on a Rubik's cube?
> That is, English words that only contain letters which are used in Rubik's cube notation?
> 
> I have found the longest of them all using a short program and a dictionary with >400k words.
> ...


This is a super cool idea.

Murmurlessly is a random alg and a random word, quite satisfying.


----------



## qwr (Nov 16, 2021)

This is actually pretty trivial to do with a regex engine like grep and a list of words. I did something similar for words made up of chemical symbols, ex. CuBe. I leave it as an exercise to the reader to generate all of them.


----------

